# Women in Early 20s - Miscarriages/Statistics?



## nostress

I keep reading and posting and REALIZING, I am one of very few. Are there any other women on here under 25 who have experienced a m/c?

I am 22 and had a m/c. D&C procedure was done last Friday at 8 weeks, fetus died at 6+2weeks.

I had my first child at age 20, she was almost 2 weeks overdue and everything was normal.

My husband is almost 30.

My mother has had 2 miscarriages. One in early pregnancy, one at around 20 weeks.

Please, anyone else wanna put some stats up to compare? Anyone else younger like me?


----------



## bernerdbutt

I am 23. My husband is 26. I found out this morning that I had a missed miscarriage. This would have been my first baby 

My mom was pregnant twice and had two healthy babies. She does not know what to say to me.

I am so sorry for your loss. I feel devastated and I feel for all of you who have gone through this. 

I have no idea on statistics for this age group. But, it scares me about my chances for future pregnancies


----------



## FarfromHome

I'm in the same boat too, I'm 24, Hubby is 23. I've had two miscarriages since May...one at 5 weeks and one at 8 1/2. I'm completely shocked and devasted.... my OB is running tests now although our last miscarriage happened due to our little girl having Trisomy X and my Dr. thinks that both miscarriages were just genetic "flukes". It's so hard to take, these have been our first babies and we're both really healthy. I'm having the typical "miscarriage blood panel" done now, clotting tests, immune system tests and thryoid tests to rule out anything but Dr. doesn't think anything is wrong with my DH or me. It's been really hard with my family too, I'm the FIRST girl to go through this ( Grandma's, Aunts, Mom, Sister...all healthy pregnancies and babies).


----------



## Twitch1987

Im 23 and have just gone through a early miscarriage at 12 weeks.Id seen babys heartbeat at 7 and 9 weeks an was told it was strong an everything was fine.This was my 1st pregnancy.Both my mother and partners mother had straight forward pregnancys so I feel I have no one to talk to.You think that being in your early twentys that your in your prime heath wise and fertility wise.I dont think there are really any statistics for our particular age group.Im so sorry for everyones loss.Its eartbreaking what we have to go through and I think people arround you think that you should be moving on and that makes me sooo mad.How is everyone coping?Any advise ?? x x x


----------



## randomxx

I've just turned 24 and had 3 miscarriages and one son. The 1st miscarriage I had just turned 20, then I had my beautiful son when i was 22 and the 3rd miscarriage happened on sat which was my 24th birthday x


----------



## Helen T

I'm 24 and my husband is 38. We lost an accidental baby at 6 weeks in April. Have been trying to have another one since but no luck. A month after I got a positive pregnancy test but I'm not sure if I lost another one or if that was leftover hormones. I think probably the latter as the original mc was so painful I doubt I could mistake it for anything else.


----------



## Jellyt

I had my first m/c when I was 16 which was an early loss. I had my second m/c at 20 which was a late one and another at 21 which was another early one. I've since had a healthy full term baby girl at 22 xx


----------



## T-Bex

I'm 24, and lost three early pregnancies (one at 5 weeks, and 2 at 13 weeks, but the latter 2 had stopped developing at 6 weeks and 8 weeks, respectivly. D+C for the first 13 week, and natural miscarriage (morning before D+C) before having my daughter. I had my first two at 19, and then another at 21. I don't know what the official statistics are, sorry, but I know we're the lowest 'at risk' bracket, not that that helps anyone feel any better.

It's a horrible thing to experience.


----------



## deedee marie

hi, i'm now 25 i have no children but i had my first mc at 23 and another just 10 weeks ago. I spent a long time (10+ years) on the combined pill and fell pg for the first time 2 months after i stopped taking it. the second time i fell pg i had been taking the mini pill and stopped this only a month before conceiving. scans show no problems with my ovaries and my partner and i have had no trouble conceiving. i am starting to think that my mc have been caused by hormonal difficulties as both times i conceived quickly after taking the pill, and i naturally have a 5 week cycle.


----------



## nostress

Thanks all of you ladies for sharing your stories, I am so sorry for your losses, but it's comforting to know I'm not alone in the early 20s and m/c group. Baby Dust to all who want it:):dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fairyflowers

i had my daughter at 8, miscaraige at 19, and miscaraige at 20


----------



## mummylove

I had my first MC at 24


----------



## beautifuloaks

I'm 23, my husband is 27, we are still going through a miscarriage right now. Lite spotting and somecramping but I haven't passed anything yet.

We were NTNP this pregnancy. 

This is our first pregnancy.

My mother has never had an experiance like this and is at a loss for words with me, its hard that she doesn't know what to say.

I recently found put that my husbands father had a miscarriage with his first wife and he has been helping my husband get throught this. I also recently found out that my grandmother had a miscarriage after she had my mom. Its a little comforting toknow that someone in my family went through this, but my grandmother lives 3 states away and we don't really talk too much so I still feel like I'm kind of alone through this but just knowing that a family member survived her miscarriage to have a family for 3 kids, is a comforting fact.

I have a D&C booked for Friday, I kind of hope I pass this naturally before then but either way I am anxious to get this ove with so I can begin to heal.


----------



## bdawn8403

I had my mc (first pregnancy) last month when I was 26 so I don't qualify for the particular question, however, there is a history of miscarriages in my family and they were all before age 25. It was almost always their first pregnancy and got pregnant soon after with their first full term pregnancy.


----------



## OliveLove

I've had a mmc 3 weeks ago (at 13 weeks), my first pregnancy, 23 years old and OH 26.


----------



## EmmaRea

I am currently 20 years old, lost my first pregnancy when I was 19 years old, and 12-14 weeks along. I say 12-14 weeks because I passed the little thing at home, and have only judged the size myself based on the date of the last AF and those little tickers that have "Baby is the size of a...(insert fruit here)" I passed my baby when it was a little smaller than a kiwi fruit. No medical intervention, and I didn't even know I was pregnant. Just did it alone, in my little bathroom, in my little apartment.
I lost my second pregnancy at 6-9 weeks about a month ago, again with no (real) medical intervention. I hadn't seen a doctor yet, Planned Parenthood said I was 10 weeks in, but I thought I was only about 6 weeks in. No way to tell now, I guess. I passed the LO in the bathroom at Urgent Care. It was the size of a kumquat. Got dressed, walked out, and never went back. 
And now, I am terrified I may never be able to have kids. But I don't know for sure, because I don't have health insurance to find out if I have any reproductive issues.


----------



## Jenna092

I'm 19 and had a miscarriage 4 days before my birthday
at 7weeks :(


----------



## JellyBeann

I am 24, my husband is 23. I had a miscarriage early (5 weeks) This would have been our second baby, and my husband's third baby!

My mother had one pregancy, one healthy baby

My grandmother (mothers side) had 3 healthy babies, 3 miscarriages, all between the ages of 21 and 25!


----------



## Rose1990

Hey I am 21 and I suffered natural MC's @ 29/03/2011(9weeks) 12/08/2011 (6weeks 5days) 
Im pretty concerned too, Im glad yhu started this thread it is comforting in a way, to know im not alone. I've pretty much given up hope atm.
My mum had 1 still birth, 3 prematures & 3 healthy pregnancies. My sister has had 2, both were overdue!... My nan had a still birth pregnancy with twins, then 3 healthy boys after ... & My other nan has had 2 MC's and 3 premature births.... I dont think my statistics sound very good. Heres hoping I break the chain soon & baby :dust: to all of yhuu xxxx


----------



## rachelleigh

I'm 23 and my husband is 25. I had a miscarriage in June at 9 weeks... I don't know what the statistics are.. but there may be fewer women in our age bracket trying to get pregnant... I don't think that things really change until you begin to get into your later thirties and then the risk factor starts to go up. But I could be wrong...

I am so sorry for your loss... One of the hardest things for me being younger has been people telling me "Oh you're still young, you have plenty of years to try again!" That is the worst... 

Thinking of you and all the ladies in here during this very difficult time.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I am 19 and had about two miscarriages, and one termination (that was first) in my whole life. I smoke and drink, and am overweight right now. My aunt (a blood relation) had a MC in between her first two kids, but thats about it. :(


----------



## LetsDoIt

I am 24, had one miscarriage before very early on. This time I did an US at 8 weeks, saw a blurry something in my uterus, then at 10 weeks could not see anything. I have still to "miscarry" and am debating getting a d and c.

My best friend is 25, had a healthy boy last year. Got pregnant at the same time as me and miscarried.

My other friend is 4+ months and is in the process of miscarrying.

I believe there is something environmental going on. To know TWO other ppl miscarrying at the same time is strange. Both of my friends have healthy kids and no history of miscarriage.

ALso a friend of mine, her coworker had her new granddaughter die of SIDS while in her care. Could all be a coincedence but after Fukushima I am NOT so sure. :(


----------



## justwaiting

Hi I am 23 and dh is 25. we have had 2 Mmc at 11.5wks and 10wks (babies gone at 6 weeks)
I had dnc for both mc and now have ashermans syndrome from the dnc's. I must have surgery before I can try again.
We are at the prime time in our lives to have babies apparently but 1 mc is common, 2 is more unusual. I don't think there are statistics for our age group. 
Given that we are young, we have more chance of getting our forever babies or in some cases another forever baby. 
It's sad and horrible but I have realised although I'm young and healthy I'm not invincible!


----------



## HLC2109

Both OH and I are 24, we had mc at the start of last year when I was 23 at 5w4d we conceived immediately after coming off the pill. We tried againat the end of the year with no luck and we are now on our 3rd month ttc so far with no luck.


----------



## blueskai

I had my miscarriage when I was 18 and my OH was 27, at 6 and a half weeks. We had gotten pregnant within the first few weeks of us "trying", although it was more like NTNP 
My nan has had 7 miscarriages and my aunty (my mum's brother's wife) has had 5. She has a genetic fault which I cant remember the name of, that was triggered by a genetic fault in my uncle.


----------



## 022411262

I am 27 now but had a mc when I was 25. We found out at our 12 week scan that the baby had died at 8 weeks. 
My mam had 3 healthy pregnancies.
I still have not built up the courage to try again!


----------



## jamie1987

Im 24 and my fiance is 22 and we had our first pregnancy end in a miscarriage on monday August 29th. This was our first pregnancy and are heartbroken!

We cant wait to start ttc again!


----------



## Twister

I'm 20 and oh I'd 24, we lost our LO at five weeks in July. I was absolutely devastated and I still am. It happened on holiday in Cornwall with oh's famIly, I started spotting and it was slowly getting heavier along with cramps so had to go to the hospital twice for blood tests. All I wanted to do when I started spotting was go home, I think I knew what was happening but I was still telling myself that it will be fine. We left one day earlier on the day we found out, I'd been crying all day. Only oh's parents knew what was happening after oh told them because we were both acting weird (we were going to tell all the parents when we got back), but after we left they told his brother and auntie because they knew it was more than just a stomach bug.

I have had the whole "oh you're still young you can try again" thing from everyone and it's the worst. I can see why people think it makes you feel better but it just doesn't.


----------



## littleB072010

randomxx said:


> I've just turned 24 and had 3 miscarriages and one son. The 1st miscarriage I had just turned 20, then I had my beautiful son when i was 22 and the 3rd miscarriage happened on sat which was my 24th birthday x

I'm really sorry about all of your losses, but especially the most recent, that hs to be really horrible to go through on your birthday especially. I'm sorry to everyone else too, nothing is worse than losing a child, born or unborn doesn't matter. I know I felt a PERSON inside me, not just developing cells, and nothing replaces that person lost. My condolences to everyone.


----------



## rai_28

hi i saw this and wanted to replie, im 23 after having my first child at 17 with no complications and every thing being text book. i asumed when i fell pregnant again all would be fine. iv now had 3 mc,s in under 3 years. one at 14 weeks one 11 weeks and the last one failed straight away but took a few months to pass. its been heart breaking some thing i feel il never get over, just some thing il learn to get through!
id imagen its just as heart breaking at any age but so unfair when this is our time to be so fertile.im sorry for ur loss. xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

hi huni xxx

I had my losses at 21
First was missed MC detected at 12 week scan. Had ERPC. baby was 8 weeks 4days.

second was natural miscarriage, 8 weeks 1 day.

OH is 27

I had miscarriage testing done and I have high TSH levels (under active thyriod) and could have caused losses so on medication for that now so, hopefully, next time everything will be okai :hugs::hugs::happydance:

Its worth asking GP for bloods to see if anything caused the losses .. x:hugs:


----------



## Armston89

nostress said:


> Thanks all of you ladies for sharing your stories, I am so sorry for your losses, but it's comforting to know I'm not alone in the early 20s and m/c group. Baby Dust to all who want it:):dust::dust::dust:

Just thought I'd throw in my two cents worth to say you are by no means alone in your anguish and confusion. I too; am currently going through a miscarriage at the moment, my third to be precise. I am 24 years old with a healthy lifestyle, non-smoker and barely drank once a month before my husband and I started TTC. It's soul-destroying having to see the look of disappointment on your husband or partner's face when you tell it has happened again. But I think all I can do is follow my Gran's phrase and "K.B.O" which means "Keep Buggering On".


----------



## detterose

I am 22 with one son who was born in January this year. Then a surprise pregnancy in June where I MCd in July. My OH is 28. I did have an underactive thyroid in my first pregnancy however went on medication for it which I have continued even after he was born as thyroid problems run in the family.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm now 28 and DH is now 33 but I had 4 miscarriages (all early first tri) before I turned 25. I did have my son between mc 3 and mc 4 but it was a very painful time for me. I had no family history of miscarriages, don't smoke or drink, I'm quite overweight but my DR said it's not why I've miscarried and I'm currently working on losing pounds, both DH and I have 6 sibs, and very LARGE extended families. I've continued to have troubles (7 miscarriages total) but testing hasn't shown anything other than a possible progesterone issue in my first trimester. Yet, I have two beautiful amazing children to prove I CAN go to term. So not all hope is lost and you def are not alone.


----------



## FeLynn

Right after I turned 25 in 2011 I found out I was pregnant, Sept 2011 I had a d&e at 11 weeks gestational sac was 5.5 weeks with yolk sac. I then got pregnant (but didn't know it) 1-2 months afterwards. I had a natural miscarriage in Jan 2012. I did most of my miscarriage at home which is why I don't know exactly how far I was could have been as early as 5 weeks but we feel I was more of 7-12 weeks. I got pregnant 2 months later(still 25) a couple weeks after my birthday I found out my baby had died. I was 13.2 weeks had a d&e at 14 weeks. Had a repeat d&e a week and a half later and needed a blood transfusion.

My situation is slightly different then some of the ladies I have come in contact with. I have 3 kids (9, 7 and 5 years old all boys) All my miscarriages were after my kids and all back to back. Only know the sex of the 3rd loss I was going to be having a princess! Test showed nothing wrong with her. I have never had issues getting pregnant or staying pregnant until my miscarriages happened.

After my 3rd son I almost died after giving birth, I also had an emergency d&c and needed 5 units of blood. I can't not help but think something from the time I had my 3rd to the time i got pregnant and miscarried that there is something there that we are missing.


----------



## Angels4

dairymomma said:


> I'm now 28 and DH is now 33 but I had 4 miscarriages (all early first tri) before I turned 25. I did have my son between mc 3 and mc 4 but it was a very painful time for me. I had no family history of miscarriages, don't smoke or drink, I'm quite overweight but my DR said it's not why I've miscarried and I'm currently working on losing pounds, both DH and I have 6 sibs, and very LARGE extended families. I've continued to have troubles (7 miscarriages total) but testing hasn't shown anything other than a possible progesterone issue in my first trimester. Yet, I have two beautiful amazing children to prove I CAN go to term. So not all hope is lost and you def are not alone.

Thanks so much for your post. I am 29 and have had 4 miscarriages since I tried falling pregnant at age 27. Its nice to hear a success story after experiencing so many losses. 

Im extremely sorry for your losses...its such a horrible thing to go through!


----------



## helloeveryone

nostress said:


> I keep reading and posting and REALIZING, I am one of very few. Are there any other women on here under 25 who have experienced a m/c?
> 
> I am 22 and had a m/c. D&C procedure was done last Friday at 8 weeks, fetus died at 6+2weeks.
> 
> I had my first child at age 20, she was almost 2 weeks overdue and everything was normal.
> 
> My husband is almost 30.
> 
> My mother has had 2 miscarriages. One in early pregnancy, one at around 20 weeks.
> 
> 
> Please, anyone else wanna put some stats up to compare? Anyone else younger like me?

Like you I had my 1st baby at 20 ,,,had a miscarriage when I wad 10 weeks age 22 like you....

Then had 5 more pregnancys with no problem no more miscarriages ..here's hoping you have no more proplems from now on..xx


----------



## LorraineMM

Im 21 and had two miscarriages within 8 months. I got my first pregnancy in November and on the 15th November 2012. I naturally mc at 5+ weeks. I then got my 2nd BFP on the 15th May 2013 and went to my dating scan at 13 weeks and discovered my baby was measuring 7 weeks so i dont know how far i was gone because the baby had 5 weeks in order to shrink etc. Its heart breaking i feel like somethings wrong with me because all the girls or young ladies around me are popping out kids like its the easiest thing in the world and ive had such a struggle to even hold onto a pregnancy. I feel like im so young this shouldnt be happening.

Also my mum had a mc at 18 weeks when i was younger so that always frightened me i would have the same trouble. And lone be hold so far I've lost two of my babies.


----------



## helloeveryone

LorraineMM said:


> Im 21 and had two miscarriages within 8 months. I got my first pregnancy in November and on the 15th November 2012. I naturally mc at 5+ weeks. I then got my 2nd BFP on the 15th May 2013 and went to my dating scan at 13 weeks and discovered my baby was measuring 7 weeks so i dont know how far i was gone because the baby had 5 weeks in order to shrink etc. Its heart breaking i feel like somethings wrong with me because all the girls or young ladies around me are popping out kids like its the easiest thing in the world and ive had such a struggle to even hold onto a pregnancy. I feel like im so young this shouldnt be happening.
> 
> Also my mum had a mc at 18 weeks when i was younger so that always frightened me i would have the same trouble. And lone be hold so far I've lost two of my babies.

Just wanted to give you a :hugs: hope next time things work out for you...and you never have another miscarriage in your life again...
My second pregnancy I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks I was 22 years old...
Anyway I was always worried it would happen again,but it never did.. I now have 6 lovely children..hope things work out the same for you..xx


----------



## amgraf86

I had my 1st MC at 23 I was about 9 weeks along with Quinn & my 2nd at 27 I was 5 weeks 4 days with Baby G.


----------



## ShanesMama

I see this is an old thread but for anyone just cruising around the internet like I was, you are not alone
I am 22, I had my son when I was 19. We had a miscarriage last March at 10 weeks. I had a d&c, and cpntinued trying... we've had 3 "chemical" pregnancies since the d&c. I just found out that I am pregnant again, lets hope this one makes it! Praying for all of you who are trying


----------



## calvinzoey

nostress said:


> I keep reading and posting and REALIZING, I am one of very few. Are there any other women on here under 25 who have experienced a m/c?
> 
> I am 22 and had a m/c. D&C procedure was done last Friday at 8 weeks, fetus died at 6+2weeks.
> 
> I had my first child at age 20, she was almost 2 weeks overdue and everything was normal.
> 
> My husband is almost 30.
> 
> My mother has had 2 miscarriages. One in early pregnancy, one at around 20 weeks.
> 
> Please, anyone else wanna put some stats up to compare? Anyone else younger like me?


I'm 25 and had my first miscarriage with my first pregnancy. A coworker had a miscarriage at 19. I wanted to have a kid while 25, so I'm pretty upset. Now by the time I have a kid ill be at least 26. I know it's silly, it's just one number higher, but the thought upsets me.


----------



## melfy77

I'm 27; I had 2 early miscarriages when I was 26. The 1st one in december 2011, I was 5 weeks. The 2nd one was in early april 2012, I was almost 7 weeks. Both were natural. Then in may I got pregnant again and gave birth to a beautiful baby girl in january. She is now 6 1/2 months (wow time flies!!!) and I got pregnant again when she was 3 months old. No miscarriage this time. I'm currently 18 weeks, and so far so good. There is hope:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I turned 24 in March and got pregnant in May. I had a MMC. I was 8w4d at the ultrasound, and baby was measuring 8w1d with no heartbeat.


:dust: to everyone!


----------



## A132429

I just turned 22. I had my son at 20 and just had a mmc..I found out in July when I should have been 11 weeks along..My mum has had 7 pregnancies and carried all 7 of us to full term.


----------



## MissRhead

I had a mc at 18, my first pregnancy, I then went onto have a normal pregnancy at 19 x


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm 21, fiancé is 22 and I got accidental pregnant in June. Based on my lmp I was 14 weeks but I don't think I was that far. We went in Thursday to listen to the heart beat and couldn't find it. I had an ultrasound Friday and had to do it vaginally because it turns out the baby stopped growing at 8 weeks. I had no bleeding or cramping so I had my D&C yesterday. The was my first pregnancy and when you're young, you just don't think anything could ever happen to you. My fiancé is holding it in so well but I've had at least one crying episode each day so far. 

I really would want to try again right away but I'm trying to finish up school, he's starting a new job, and we're getting married in June and would rather wait til then. It's so sad to see all these stories. It's not fair to anyone


----------



## honeybunch2k7

I've had two.

One at age 21 at 16 weeks.
Another at 26 at 18 weeks 3 days.

Both died after birth.

No living kids.


----------



## Serenity1988

I am actually in the same boat...I had my daughter very young I was only 18...I am with the same man...we have now since married...my pregnancy with her was very uneventful and she was actually 2 days late...This time around I have had 3 miscarriages *I was 23 at the time...1 @8 wks, the other @ 16wks...and the last at 6wks..all within a year...still no answers other then the last miscarriage was due to trisomy 11....however the 1rst was not tested and the second, (2nd trimester) loss was a healthy baby boy...they think that I have a luteal phase defect but I have since done research and I cant find anything regarding a 2nd tri loss due to this defect...I am in the process of trying to TTC again after many normal test results...and I am so nervous that it will happen again...I never had this fear with my daughter...its crazy how you take advantage of pregnancy when you already had one so uneventful...If anyone has a similar situation I would love to hear some reponse/results advice as well...I am trying to find a good support/advice group but havent really had any feed back...I just want to see what others have done in my situation what answers they received and if there are any success stories...I am very sorry for everyones loss it is so hard to loose a child...no matter how early or late during the pregnancy...<3


----------



## Serenity1988

I am actually in the same boat...I had my daughter very young I was only 18...I am with the same man...we have now since married...my pregnancy with her was very uneventful and she was actually 2 days late...This time around I have had 3 miscarriages *I was 23 at the time...1 @8 wks, the other @ 16wks...and the last at 6wks..all within a year...still no answers other then the last miscarriage was due to trisomy 11....however the 1rst was not tested and the second, (2nd trimester) loss was a healthy baby boy...they think that I have a luteal phase defect but I have since done research and I cant find anything regarding a 2nd tri loss due to this defect...I am in the process of trying to TTC again after many normal test results...and I am so nervous that it will happen again...I never had this fear with my daughter...its crazy how you take advantage of pregnancy when you already had one so uneventful...If anyone has a similar situation I would love to hear some reponse/results advice as well...I am trying to find a good support/advice group but havent really had any feed back...I just want to see what others have done in my situation what answers they received and if there are any success stories...I am very sorry for everyones loss it is so hard to loose a child...no matter how early or late during the pregnancy...<3


----------



## twilightgeek

i'm 21 i had my miscarriage last october when i was 20 :/ heartbreaking knowing your meant to have all the health in the world and yet you still lose a baby :/


----------



## Tasha

I am not in my early twenties now but have had quite a few loses in them, my first was my daughter (3rd pregnancy) dying at 36+4 on my 22nd birthday and born two days later, I had my fourth baby 361 days later so was also 22. From 23 until 25 I had seven first trimester loses, also had my second stillbirth (at 24+3) when I was 25. Since then (now 28) I have had seven more first tri loses. 

I am a rarity though, so please don't be scared. I hope you all go on to have rainbow babies x


----------

